# make checksum-recursive in java/openjdk12 results in fetching py-django111 using the wrong flavour (py36 instead of py27)



## andersbo87 (Aug 16, 2019)

I am trying to install java/openjdk12.

As part of doing that, I prefer to run `make checksum-recursive` to fetch the required distfiles before attempting to install the port using ports-mgmt/portmaster (I prefer to download the required distfiles one by one rather than multiple ones at the same time, which is why I run `make checksum-recursive` before running `portmaster`).

However, when I run `make checksum-recursive`, the system seems to want to always fetch the sources for the py36 flavour, which results in the following error:

```
===>   py36-invoke-1.3.0 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by py36-invoke-1.3.0 for building
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for invoke-1.3.0.tar.gz.
===>  License MIT accepted by the user
===>   py36-semantic_version-2.6.0_1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by py36-semantic_version-2.6.0_1 for building
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rbarrois-python-semanticversion-v2.6.0_GH0.tar.gz.
===>  py36-django111-1.11.23 Unknown flavor 'py36', possible flavors: py27..
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/py-django111
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/java/openjdk12
```

Is there any way to tell make to use py27 as the preferred flavour instead of py36 when using the checksum-recursive target? Adding FLAVOR=py27 to the command (`make FLAVOR=py27 checksum-recursive`) does not seem to work.


----------

